# ElderBerry/Blackberry Wine



## St Allie (May 1, 2009)

Ok, here we go: 
The famous elderberry/blackberry wine recipe from Luc. 

You will need for 3 gallons the following ingredients: 

5 lbs of elderberries 
5 lbs of blackberries 
Yeast EC1118 from Lalvin (which will ferment to 18% ABV) 
Nutrient one teaspoon pro gallon 
Pectine enzymes 

First Boil the elderberries together with the blackberries and about half a gallon of water, for about 15 minutes. Boil another half gallon of water and add 2.2 lbs sugar to this and let it cool down. Add the nutrient and pectine enzymes. Pulp ferment all this for about 5 days. 

Afther 5 days rack the juice to a carboy and put the pulp in a straining bag and add the remaining juice you will get from straining. Now add also 6.6 lbs of sugar dissolved in enough water to fill the carboy. Let it ferment until it is ready and then age it for a few weeks. 

When finished you will have a very heavy, dark sweet wine. 
Taste and add more sugar to your ow preferences. 

So beware there is no measuring involved of the SG of whatever. 

Now last time I made it the right way. 
I calculated the sugar to the amount needed for getting 15% alcohol. 
I added the sugar in the carboy in steps of 2 lbs and one last step of .6 lbs. 
Afther fermenting until it was dry I racked it and added sugar to taste. 

Now this wine suits itself excellent for oaking or for adding vanilla beans. 
I even spiced a glass with a bit of anise. 

This wine is so good that most of the times I make it it will not survive the first year of aging 
I am now making it in 5 gallon batches. 

The one thing that you have to consider is that the European Elderberries 
seem to be different from the US ones. So there might be some taste adjustment needed. 

Luc


----------



## 19taylorave (Sep 5, 2011)

*yeast*

sorry, maybe dumb question....when do add the yeast?


----------



## Tokengimp (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a batch of Elderberry/Aronia brewing now. It's settling nicely.


----------

